# Adjustable acme thread grinding gage



## Technical Ted (Feb 8, 2020)

I've been single pointing  some small diameter (1/2" - 10) acme nuts and screws for my equipment and have always struggled trying to check my grinds on the small internal tools. The "store bought" type gage is way to big and I've tried using some of my different protractors and I can't get on the both the sides of the HSS bit to verify it's correct. I end up holding the protractor either behind or in front of the silver soldered bit and eye balling it. Most likely close enough, but I've always wanted a better way.

So, today I made this adjustable gage on my surface grinder and my tool & cutter grinder.  I can extend the pieces out for longer/bigger external tools, but also choke up one edge so I can get in and check the inside edge of my soldered internal bars.

The clamp is an extra height gage clamp. The top piece has a 45 degree grind for clearance and the bottom piece has a 29 degree grind.

Works great!

Ted


----------



## benmychree (Feb 8, 2020)

Very clever!


----------



## dian (Mar 6, 2020)

where did you get the clamp? i only found these:









						height age clamp for sale | eBay
					

Get the best deals for height age clamp at eBay.com. We have a great online selection at the lowest prices with Fast & Free shipping on many items!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Technical Ted (Mar 6, 2020)

I most likely got it in with a batch of tools I bought probably from a Craig's List ad. Do you have a height gage that can share one?

Ted


----------

